# 2009 Sydney 310bhs



## dusky203 (Aug 31, 2008)

New to this site and love it so far!!! 
Gang,
Good Morning! I am in current pursuit of purchasing a 09 Outback Sydney 310BHS. I am trading a mint 06 Laredo 284BHS. This is where I need help. I have about 3 dealers that I am working with. The price of new one seems to be all over the place. Just last night Camping World quoted me $32750 out the door. Well with an MSRP of $35528 I feel this is too much. Is the rule of thumb still 30% off MSRP? Ok now the other side of things my trade in. I have a range of $12000 to $15000 for my trade. I have very little patience for the sales game of back and forth negotiation. However I was shocked by Camping World's price last night and they would not budge on price. My payoff on mine is $15707 is it unrealistic to expect a dealer to give me at least that for my trade in? I would figure with today's economic status a dealer would love to move a TT and I am aware that trade in's are not bringing much money but I still feel I can make this work to fit my budget.

Thoughts and or Opinions?

Iceman


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. We purchased a 28KRS late June. List was about $29,000. Out the door was $22,000. Based on some of the prices report on this site, we probably paid too much. Dealers are hurting and I'd say 30% is doable. There are at least three dealers that are selling Outbacks for much less than the local guys. Ones in Michigan. Anothers in Texas and I'm not sure about the third. Depending on your location, it might pay to drive a few miles to save some money. Don't know about the trade. If it's like the auto industry, sell it to a private party if you can. According to NADA, retail on the Laredo is $16,550 to $19,940. [post="0"]http://www.nadaguides.com/[/post]


----------



## dusky203 (Aug 31, 2008)

Gary,
Thanks for the reply! I think one of my benchmark prices was from a Texas dealer and his price was $25995 and this would pretty much put me where I need to be. At my local dealer the MSRP is listed at $36963. After doing some math and according to my figures most places are selling at 28% off MSRP. I am torn between the cheaper Sprinter 311BHS and the Sydney 310BHS. If I can get the Sydney in my budget then its go time. Does it really matter since today is the end of the month that they might be more willing to get the price right to sell a unit this month?

Iceman


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Another thing to consider is that those, like ourselves, who negotiated a good deal this year have purchased 2008 models, not 2009's. The dealerships are more likely to deal on a model that has been "on the lot" for a while vs. the brand new "latest and greatest". If you are set on the 2009 model, then it sounds like you are getting a deal. Everyone is right, the dealerships are hurting in this industry because of fuel prices and the economy in general. Chances are, there are not a lot of folks looking at the trailer you want to buy. Play hardball with the sales staff. You already have a trailer and can walk away at any time and still enjoy camping. Make sure they are aware of this fact, and if you are not satisfied with the deal, walk out. Perhaps they will follow you out, and make an even better offer if they are hard pressed to make a sale.

Just my 2 cents worth....


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Iceman, Sounds like you've already done your homework. As to the last day of the month, I guess it depends on when they close their books. From my limited experience, if they think you're serious, you'll get a better deal. Unfortunately that requires putting up with all the BS the dealers put you through. I got my best deal after I told them about the Michigan dealer. Trust me, they know about these guys and don't like them. Use it to your advantage.

Gary


----------



## dusky203 (Aug 31, 2008)

Gary,
Do you have a link for the Michigan Dealer?

Iceman


----------



## dusky203 (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh man now I am lost.....I just recieved an email from Holman Motors for the Sydney 310BHS and drum roll please $22951....I don't get it?

Iceman


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Many dealers watch this forum but very few admit to it. One never knows


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

dusky203 said:


> Gary,
> Do you have a link for the Michigan Dealer?
> 
> Iceman


Sorry I don't but I'm sure someone on the forum will. I see you got an unsolicited quote from the other dealer I couldn't think of. Looks like your close to 30% off. Check to make sure they all have the same options. Good luck.

Gary


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

dont' stop shopping until you check with Lakeshore 
http://www.keystonervdealer.com/welcome.html


----------



## dusky203 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok just back from local dealer....I do not think they are too hungry to sell this unit. I did leave them with where I need to be in order to buy it. Salesman kind of rushed me through the walk thru. I really like the Havana interior. So on Tuesday once they are fully staffed they will call me to say yeah or neah.... In the mean time if I did buy the unit from hofman RV any idea what it would cost to transport to South Florida? I wonder how they handle the trade in? I don't know I think it is time for a beer after all the yo yoing I have done today!

Thanks,
Iceman


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

dusky203 said:


> In the mean time if I did buy the unit from hofman RV any idea what it would cost to transport to South Florida? I wonder how they handle the trade in?
> 
> Thanks,
> Iceman


I purchased my Outback from Holman RV, and to ship it to Northern California was going to cost me ~$4200. I ended up meeting a driver 1/2 way for 1/2 the cost. I have no idea how they work trade-in's if you are having a TT delivered. Call them up and ask. Talk to Rocky Holman.
Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

X2 on dealing with Rocky at Holman rv...great guy!

Here's a link posted this morning by egregg57...it's a 310bhs listed on ebay by Lakeshore rv Clicky Here

Good luck!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Whew! 7900 pounds dry.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I bought mine at the Hershey RV show, the other week, waiting on delivery, I got a very similar "Deal" and was very happy with my salesmen and the price......Holman, Lakeshore, And Couch RV are all good people.....when i started looking they all called back and seemed genuine (as genuine as a salesperson can sound)......

Don't forget you probably have a 1000 dollars in destination and prep fees on top of what they Quote you.

Incidentally i bought it from a Camping World Salesman From Rochester NY...... They are having it Delivered to The Camping World that is only 1 1/2 from me, Hershey/Harrisburg Camping World Location. That's where i will pick up and make final Payment.

If you want i can give you the Salesman's name and contact Information............You can probably order one from him and have it delivered to your local Camping World.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Holman has one on Ebay


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Holman and Lakeshore are the cheapest by far and they do not tack on any significant fees. What they quote is what you pay (plus the tax rate for your state).

Holman and Lakeshore also will take trades but will only pay whole sale, so no matter what you owe you will only get what the wholesale book price is for your trade.

Happy shopping.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Holman will sell it to you for 21,951.00. They emailed me on ebay that that was there reserve.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Holman will sell it to you for 21,951.00. They emailed me on ebay that that was there reserve.


Pretty close to the same price at Lakeside when i called and talked to Marci !


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I did see Holman has a fee of 200 and some dollars.........I got mine for about 1600 dollars more..........but i only have to go an hour away to get it. Lakeshore & Holman are 12 hour rides for me.......each way....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> I did see Holman has a fee of 200 and some dollars.........I got mine for about 1600 dollars more..........but i only have to go an hour away to get it. Lakeshore & Holman are 12 hour rides for me.......each way....


Yes, Holman did have their price broken down when we bought, but it was all carefully explained in advance. So much for the trailer, so much for the hitch, plates, taxes, etc. Both places are very straightforward.

As for local dealers, that's definetly the most convienient if you can negotiate a deal that you are happy with!


----------

